# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Studi di settore ente non commerciale

## ConsulTM

Buongiorno. Un'associazione culturale, che come attività commerciale di supporto a quella istituzionale ha una piccola attività commerciale, deve presentare il modello Unico. Trattandosi di attività non prevalente ma che genera gli obblighi fiscali, devo indicarla nel quadro RG come codice di attività e presentare il modello degli studi di settore? Tutto ciò ha un senso? :Confused:

----------


## shailendra

> Buongiorno. Un'associazione culturale, che come attività commerciale di supporto a quella istituzionale ha una piccola etichetta musicale, deve presentare il modello Unico. Trattandosi di attività non prevalente ma che genera gli obblighi fiscali, devo indicarla nel quadro RG come codice di attività e presentare il modello degli studi di settore? Tutto ciò ha un senso?

  Certo che ha un senso, perchè l'attività commerciale avrà generato degli utili, che vanno tassati. Devi compilare il modello Unico per Enti non Commerciali.

----------


## ConsulTM

E' chiaro come il sole che il modello unico va presentato. Il dubbio sorge solo per quanto riguarda gli studi di settore, per il fatto che l'attività di tipo commerciale è solo secondaria e di supporto a quella istituzionale. 
Infatti il mio software non inserisce in questo mod. unico nè studi di settore nè parametri in quanto l'attività principale è quella di associazione culturale. Per poter compilare gli studi devo modificarla e mettere come principale quella commerciale, ma questo non avrebbe senso. Se l'attività commerciale fosse principale, non si tratterebbe di un ente non commerciale!

----------


## shailendra

> E' chiaro come il sole che il modello unico va presentato. Il dubbio sorge solo per quanto riguarda gli studi di settore, per il fatto che l'attività di tipo commerciale è solo secondaria e di supporto a quella istituzionale. 
> Infatti il mio software non inserisce in questo mod. unico nè studi di settore nè parametri in quanto l'attività principale è quella di associazione culturale. Per poter compilare gli studi devo modificarla e mettere come principale quella commerciale, ma questo non avrebbe senso. Se l'attività commerciale fosse principale, non si tratterebbe di un ente non commerciale!

  Non capisco che software usi... e soprattutto il tuo tipo di ragionamento. Chiaro che l'attività commerciale è secondaria rispetto a quella istituzionale, ma è l'unica attività che deve essere dichiarata!!! Infatti le attività istituzionali sono esenti da tassazione, quindi nell'Unico devi inserire solo gli importi relativi alle attività commerciali, che, ai fini fiscali, sono le uniche significative. Quindi, siccome devi dichiarare solo le attività commerciali, il discorso su attività principale e secondaria non ha senso.
Poi sul fatto che gli studi di settore in questi casi specifici abbiano poco senso ti dò perfettamente ragione, ma non ti aspetterai che i nostri geni al governo si rendano conto di questo? Basti dire che fanno compilare gli studi anche alle attività cessate, spesso e volentieri con importi uguali a zero che bisogna continuamente forzare per riuscire ad inviarle.

----------


## ConsulTM

Uso un software molto serio, su questo non ci sono dubbi, addirittura mi ha fatto evitare alcuni errori perchè è programmato davvero bene.  :Smile:  E mi è molto chiaro il fatto che l'esercizio di un'attività commerciale di supporto mi obbliga alla tenuta della contabilità, alla compilazione di Unico e al pagamento delle imposte qualora ne scaturisca un reddito. Tutto ciò è stato sempre fatto. 
Ma le istruzioni al rigo RG1 dicono che devo inserire il codice dell'attività prevalente, perciò io inserisco il codice di attività delle associazioni culturali 949920, che è prevalente. Di conseguenza non posso compilare lo studio di settore, in quanto per tale attività non è stato approvato, nè parametri. Però il controllo Entratel mi da un errore (non bloccante) in quanto in assenza di studi o parametri non è barrata la casella col codice della causa di esclusione. Il dubbio è: devo bypassare questo errore e spedire ugualmente la dichiarazione, oppure fare carte false per inserire uno studio di settore? (per esempio mettendo come attività prevalente quella che in realtà è secondaria)... a me non sembra corretto.

----------


## shailendra

> Uso un software molto serio, su questo non ci sono dubbi, addirittura mi ha fatto evitare alcuni errori perchè è programmato davvero bene.  E mi è molto chiaro il fatto che l'esercizio di un'attività commerciale di supporto mi obbliga alla tenuta della contabilità, alla compilazione di Unico e al pagamento delle imposte qualora ne scaturisca un reddito. Tutto ciò è stato sempre fatto. 
> Ma le istruzioni al rigo RG1 dicono che devo inserire il codice dell'attività prevalente, perciò io inserisco il codice di attività delle associazioni culturali 949920, che è prevalente. Di conseguenza non posso compilare lo studio di settore, in quanto per tale attività non è stato approvato, nè parametri. Però il controllo Entratel mi da un errore (non bloccante) in quanto in assenza di studi o parametri non è barrata la casella col codice della causa di esclusione. Il dubbio è: devo bypassare questo errore e spedire ugualmente la dichiarazione, oppure fare carte false per inserire uno studio di settore? (per esempio mettendo come attività prevalente quella che in realtà è secondaria)... a me non sembra corretto.

  Invece secondo me è corretto...perchè devi tenere conto solo delle attività commerciali,  quindi inserire il codice attività relative a quelle attività. Il codice 949920 è un codice generico, che si usa, ad esempio, anche quando si chiede solo il codice fiscale e non la partita iva, in assenza di attività commerciali. E se avessi solo attività legate a quel codice, attività non commerciali, non dovresti presentare la dichiarazione. Quindi  non commetti nessun errore nell'indicare il codice delle attività commerciali, anzi secondo me è proprio la cosa giusta da fare.

----------


## ConsulTM

Ok, grazie per il tuo parere. Le istruzioni dovrebbero essere più chiare, laddove parlano di attività prevalente. Perchè è chiaro che per un ente non commerciale è sempre prevalente quella istituzionale, altrimenti non sarebbe un ente non commerciale. Però hai ragione anche tu quando dici che il modello unico lo fanno proprio perchè svolgono l'attività commerciale, e questo fa propendere per la soluzione indicata da te. Vabbè continuerò ad arrovellarmici per qualche ora ma poi devo inviare la dichiarazione!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## iltributarista

> Invece secondo me è corretto...perchè devi tenere conto solo delle attività commerciali,  quindi inserire il codice attività relative a quelle attività. Il codice 949920 è un codice generico, che si usa, ad esempio, anche quando si chiede solo il codice fiscale e non la partita iva, in assenza di attività commerciali. E se avessi solo attività legate a quel codice, attività non commerciali, non dovresti presentare la dichiarazione. Quindi  non commetti nessun errore nell'indicare il codice delle attività commerciali, anzi secondo me è proprio la cosa giusta da fare.

  ...  scusa Shale, ma gli SDS vengono elaborati per lo specifico codice ateco e pertanto se allo stesso non viene associato alcun SDS come allegarne un altro!?
per esempio per una associazione con codice ateco 949990 non ho mai presentato SDS e le dichiarazioni sempre sono state liquidate dall'Ufficio senza problemi.
proprio in questo momento sto controllando il telematico di un Unico ENC con codice 949990 e mi da un errore SOGEI bloccante per mancanza dell'allegato SDS in presenza di nessuna causa di esclusione e/o inapplicabilità!!! COSA DOVREI ALLEGARE!!?!?!?! :Confused: 
ho provato ad indicare una qualunque causa di esclusione led il controllo sogei mi da un segnalazione di anomalia che non comporta lo scarto del telematico ... ma non posso indicare un codice ateco diverso da quello dichiarato e vigente al 31 dicembre del periodo di imposta che si sta dichiarando!? :Confused: 
la sola causa di esclusione 11 mi restituisce un controllo sogei senza segnalzioni ...
secondo te/voi ... CHE FARE!?

----------


## shailendra

> ...  scusa Shale, ma gli SDS vengono elaborati per lo specifico codice ateco e pertanto se allo stesso non viene associato alcun SDS come allegarne un altro!?
> per esempio per una associazione con codice ateco 949990 non ho mai presentato SDS e le dichiarazioni sempre sono state liquidate dall'Ufficio senza problemi.
> proprio in questo momento sto controllando il telematico di un Unico ENC con codice 949990 e mi da un errore SOGEI bloccante per mancanza dell'allegato SDS in presenza di nessuna causa di esclusione e/o inapplicabilità!!! COSA DOVREI ALLEGARE!!?!?!?!
> ho provato ad indicare una qualunque causa di esclusione led il controllo sogei mi da un segnalazione di anomalia che non comporta lo scarto del telematico ... ma non posso indicare un codice ateco diverso da quello dichiarato e vigente al 31 dicembre del periodo di imposta che si sta dichiarando!?
> la sola causa di esclusione 11 mi restituisce un controllo sogei senza segnalzioni ...
> secondo te/voi ... CHE FARE!?

  Ripeto quello che ho detto prima...io ho sempre inserito non il codice dell'attività istituzionale dell'ente, ma il codice relativo alla sua attività commerciale, e ho compilato gli studi di settore di quel codice, ovviamente senza preoccuparmi minimamente dei risultati, essendo di per sè una situazione anomala.

----------


## iltributarista

> Ripeto quello che ho detto prima...io ho sempre inserito non il codice dell'attività istituzionale dell'ente, ma il codice relativo alla sua attività commerciale, e ho compilato gli studi di settore di quel codice, ovviamente senza preoccuparmi minimamente dei risultati, essendo di per sè una situazione anomala.

  ho chiamato l'ade e mi hanno risposto che per il codice 949990 si deve presentare parametri ma che lo stesso non puo essere riferito ad un abbinamento con unico enc! :Confused: 
riferiscono che poichè trattasi di contabilità semplificata dovrei usare il modello paramteri per le snc con quadro RG. :EEK!: 
ma vi risulta che per una associazione non riconosciuta possa essere presentato il modello sp? :Big Grin:  :Confused: 
non so che fare ...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma vi risulta che per una associazione non riconosciuta possa essere presentato il modello sp?
> non so che fare ...

  Chissà cos'hanno bevuto stamane .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Forse qualche spinello ?? 
E l'art. 73 del TUIR dove lo mettiamo ? 
Forse il discorso sulle cause di inapplicabilità SdS andrebbe approfondito alla luce della CM 23 gennaio 2008, n. 5/E che riguarda si le cooperative sociali ma che in generale detta il comportamento da seguire in materia di applicabilità degli strumenti parametrici di accertamento a soggetti classificati non profit, definendone l'esclusione.      
Saluti

----------


## iltributarista

> Chissà cos'hanno bevuto stamane .....

  ... ma per carità, Danilo: non mi ci far pensare! Ho declinato il suggerimento con un VA ... bene, grazie; non immagini tuttavia il desiderio di far seguire il "VA" da ben altro "ringraziamento"!

----------


## iltributarista

> Forse qualche spinello ?? 
> E l'art. 73 del TUIR dove lo mettiamo ? 
> Forse il discorso sulle cause di inapplicabilità SdS andrebbe approfondito alla luce della CM 23 gennaio 2008, n. 5/E che riguarda si le cooperative sociali ma che in generale detta il comportamento da seguire in materia di applicabilità degli strumenti parametrici di accertamento a soggetti classificati non profit, definendone l'esclusione.      
> Saluti

  ... allo stato dei fatti resta il problema creato dall'ADE in sede di invio del modello UNICO ENC 2011.
negli anni trascorsi pur non indicando alcuna causa di esclusione il controllo SOGEI non rilevava errori bloccanti: peraltro le dichiarazioni sono risultate liquidate senza ulteriori accertamenti da parte degli Uffici.
questo anno, invece ... si pone l'arcano visto che non c'è nessun SDS relativo al codice ateco 949990 e che con riferimento ai PARAMENTRI è necessario inserire un codice ateco 1993 (pensate!) di 6 cifre mentre il software ne accetta solo 5 affinche il relativo modello possa essere aperto e compilato!!! :Confused:   
non so: forse opterò per la causa di esclusione 11 (vado " a recchia" tanto questo lavoro ormai ... ha preso questa piega ...) *"classificazione in una categoria reddituale diversa da quella prevista dal quadro degli elementi contabili del modello per la comunicazione dei dati rilevanti ai fini dell’applicazione dello studio di settore approvato per l’attività esercitata"*;  :Frown: 
oppure lascero che la dichiarazione "parta" con questa anomalia  
==================================================  ==================
              Dichiarazione relativa a:      
(*)
Se non risulta compilata nessuna causa di esclusione o inapplicabilità alla
dichiarazione devono risultare allegati gli Studi di settore    
La dichiarazione può essere trasmessa.  
**************************************************  ****************************
*                                  RIEPILOGO                                 *
*                                                                            *
* Totale dichiarazioni elaborate :     1                                     *
* di cui:                                                                    *
*   scartate per errori bloccanti:     0                                     *
*   scartate per non rispondenza :     0                                     *
*   con errori confermati        :     0                                     *
*   con segnalazione di anomalia :     1                                     *
*   senza segnalazioni           :     0                                     *
*                                                                            *
**************************************************  ****************************   
... poi si vedrà

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Ritengo corretto inserire la clausola di esclusione perché una cosa é certa: gli sds con l'ENC non hanno alcuna attinenza.
Questa é la mia opinione. 
Saluti

----------


## shailendra

> ... allo stato dei fatti resta il problema creato dall'ADE in sede di invio del modello UNICO ENC 2011.
> negli anni trascorsi pur non indicando alcuna causa di esclusione il controllo SOGEI non rilevava errori bloccanti: peraltro le dichiarazioni sono risultate liquidate senza ulteriori accertamenti da parte degli Uffici.
> questo anno, invece ... si pone l'arcano visto che non c'è nessun SDS relativo al codice ateco 949990 e che con riferimento ai PARAMENTRI è necessario inserire un codice ateco 1993 (pensate!) di 6 cifre mentre il software ne accetta solo 5 affinche il relativo modello possa essere aperto e compilato!!!  
> non so: forse opterò per la causa di esclusione 11 (vado " a recchia" tanto questo lavoro ormai ... ha preso questa piega ...) *"classificazione in una categoria reddituale diversa da quella prevista dal quadro degli elementi contabili del modello per la comunicazione dei dati rilevanti ai fini dellapplicazione dello studio di settore approvato per lattività esercitata"*; 
> oppure lascero che la dichiarazione "parta" con questa anomalia  
> ==================================================  ==================
>               Dichiarazione relativa a:      
> (*)
> Se non risulta compilata nessuna causa di esclusione o inapplicabilità alla
> ...

  Se l'associazione calcola il reddito con un sistema forfettario si può inserie il codice 9. Gli studi di settore vanno però compilati senza calcolo di congruità.

----------


## Bomber

> ho chiamato l'ade e mi hanno risposto che per il codice 949990 si deve presentare parametri ma che lo stesso non puo essere riferito ad un abbinamento con unico enc!
> riferiscono che poichè trattasi di contabilità semplificata dovrei usare il modello paramteri per le snc con quadro RG.
> ma vi risulta che per una associazione non riconosciuta possa essere presentato il modello sp?
> non so che fare ...

  Non mi sembra una soluzione possibile.
Ad ogni modo -qualora si trattasse di soggetti che hanno optato per la L. 398/1991- è prevista come causa di esclusione la determinazione forfetaria del reddito.
Ora non ricordo per il 949990, ma per le associazioni con codice 931910 (enti ed organizzazioni sportive) mi risulta che non siano approvati nè Sds nè parametri, che quindi non vanno neppure allegati...
Infine, una considerazione: per gli ENC l'attività commerciale è appunto accessoria, quindi non credo che l'associazione debba avere un codice attivtà per ogni attività commerciale che eventualmente esercita, ma presentare l'Unico con il codice associativo adeguato (che è già un codice Ateco delle attività economiche...), indicando nel quadro G i proventi commerciali (mi riferisco sempre per semplicità alla fattispecie della L. 398) e i costi in misura pari al 97%.

----------


## iltributarista

> Se l'associazione calcola il reddito con un sistema forfettario si può inserie il codice 9. Gli studi di settore vanno però compilati senza calcolo di congruità.

  ... paga l'ires: è stato sbagliato l'inquadramento originario ... pertanto a mio avviso quell'attività svolta non sarebbe neanche un reddito commerciale.
pensate ... fatturano un canone di locazione per un immobile di proprietà dell'associazione che non è strumentale per destinazione.
per me è un reddito da fabbricato e pertanto soggetto ad IRES e ... visto che lo status quo non vogliono/non possono cambiarlo ... gli ho suggerito di non chiedere, almeno, agevolazioni per la forfettizzazione di redditi commerciali "inesistenti"!
gli curo gli invii e gli do qualche piccolo suggerimento (il piu delle volte accolto con mille ma e con mille altre soluzioni forniti da altri professionisti o avventori): voi lo sapete meglio di me ... ormai l'italia è il paese degli allenatori e dei professionisti  improvvisati.
facciano loro ... tanto io fra un po mi defilo dalla professione e per quanto riguarda loro gli ho già comunicato che non piu intenzione di "seguirli": il denaro non è tutto ed io ... sono stufo! :Frown:

----------


## iltributarista

> Non mi sembra una soluzione possibile.
> Ad ogni modo -qualora si trattasse di soggetti che hanno optato per la L. 398/1991- è prevista come causa di esclusione la determinazione forfetaria del reddito.
> Ora non ricordo per il 949990, ma per le associazioni con codice 931910 (enti ed organizzazioni sportive) mi risulta che non siano approvati nè Sds nè parametri, che quindi non vanno neppure allegati... *Infine, una considerazione: per gli ENC l'attività commerciale è appunto accessoria, quindi non credo che l'associazione debba avere un codice attivtà per ogni attività commerciale che eventualmente esercita, ma presentare l'Unico con il codice associativo adeguato (che è già un codice Ateco delle attività economiche...), indicando nel quadro G i proventi commerciali (mi riferisco sempre per semplicità alla fattispecie della L. 398) e i costi in misura pari al 97%*.

  esatto: aggiungerei che mancando il requisito della professionalità nell'esercizio delle attività commerciali marginali rispetto a quella istituzionale, ancorchè quelle stesse svolte abitualemte, avrei qualche dubbio a definire "di impresa commerciale" quei redditi.
ecco perchè sarei tentato di escludere l'utilizzo dello SdS indicando la causale 11 nel quadro RG modello Unico ENC.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Il paragrafo 4.1 delle istruzioni al modello ENC intitolato: Generalità credo che offra tutti gli elementi per escludere gli ENC tassati con criteri forfettari dall'obbligo di compilazione degli SdS.  
Saluti

----------


## ConsulTM

Salve Tributarista. Io alla fine ho deciso di inviare il mod. Unico senza allegare alcuno studio di settore, perchè l'attività è quella di associazione culturale e per tale attività non è stato approvato alcuno studio (e vorrei vedere!), nè ho compilato il quadro parametri, perchè questa possibilità non esiste per gli enti non commerciali in contabilità semplificata (e vorrei vedere!). L'errore su Entratel non è bloccante per cui ho concluso che si tratta solo di un avvertimento generico che non tiene conto dei casi specifici. Non ho bisogno di indicare cause di esclusione non essendo appunto approvato lo studio di settore per quell'attività. Dopotutto anche io ho fatto sempre così e non mi risulta che da quest'anno vi siano novità normative in merito a questa questione.

----------


## iltributarista

> Salve Tributarista. Io alla fine ho deciso di inviare il mod. Unico senza allegare alcuno studio di settore, perchè l'attività è quella di associazione culturale e per tale attività non è stato approvato alcuno studio (e vorrei vedere!), nè ho compilato il quadro parametri, perchè questa possibilità non esiste per gli enti non commerciali in contabilità semplificata (e vorrei vedere!). L'errore su Entratel non è bloccante per cui ho concluso che si tratta solo di un avvertimento generico che non tiene conto dei casi specifici. Non ho bisogno di indicare cause di esclusione non essendo appunto approvato lo studio di settore per quell'attività. Dopotutto anche io ho fatto sempre così e non mi risulta che da quest'anno vi siano novità normative in merito a questa questione.

  ... ho fatto la medesima cosa partendo dalle tue identiche considerazioni. 
Una, ancora, la faro', probabilmente, dopo aver finito di inviare le dichiarazioni dei redditi 2011 (Unico 2012) e stampati i registri IVA ...  :Smile:

----------


## vincenzoros

Secondo me è pacifico che non si debbano fare gli studi di settore vista la marginalità dell'attività commerciale. D'altronde non sarebbe ridotto il reddito dell'attività commerciale se si dovesse considerare al pari di una tradizionale attività commerciale.

----------


## iltributarista

> Secondo me è pacifico che non si debbano fare gli studi di settore vista la marginalità dell'attività commerciale. D'altronde non sarebbe ridotto il reddito dell'attività commerciale se si dovesse considerare al pari di una tradizionale attività commerciale.

  Beh ... non sembra cosi pacifico visto che da questo anno la mancanza dell'allegato SDS comporta una segnalazione di anomalia sebbene questa non comporti scarto della fornitura telematica.
Quanto alla presunta marginalità dell'attività commerciale non può escludersi l'assoggettamento ad SDS ne l'esclusione è desumibile da alcuna norma ... anzi!
Il problema è di prassi: fino a questo anno il problema non si poneva ... adesso si!
Dimmi, piuttosto, quali possono essere i parametri di congruità e coerenza per attività commerciali ... davvero minime come quelle di associazioni non riconosciute, cicrcoli e simili.

----------


## La matta

Se l'associazione ha aperto la partita iva e svolge un'attività commerciale, seppur marginale, e detrmina il reddito con criteri forfettari, temo potrebbe comunque essere soggetta alla presentazione dello SdS, se questo è stato approvato per il suo codice attività. Esso dovrà essere presentato senza il quadro di impresa, perchè l'amministrazione possa vagliare la congruenza della struttura nel complesso. Non ci sarà alcun calcolo, nè alcuna congruità, ma attenzione all'eventuale obbligo di presentazione parziale.

----------


## factotum

> Salve Tributarista. Io alla fine ho deciso di inviare il mod. Unico senza allegare alcuno studio di settore, perchè l'attività è quella di associazione culturale e per tale attività non è stato approvato alcuno studio (e vorrei vedere!), nè ho compilato il quadro parametri, perchè questa possibilità non esiste per gli enti non commerciali in contabilità semplificata (e vorrei vedere!). L'errore su Entratel non è bloccante per cui ho concluso che si tratta solo di un avvertimento generico che non tiene conto dei casi specifici. Non ho bisogno di indicare cause di esclusione non essendo appunto approvato lo studio di settore per quell'attività. Dopotutto anche io ho fatto sempre così e non mi risulta che da quest'anno vi siano novità normative in merito a questa questione.

  Mi trovo nella stessa situazione, e la dichiaraizone è stata scartata per errore bloccante: 
"(***C)
Quadro RG Modulo 1
Codice RG 001 002 - Se la casella Cause di esclusione relativa agli studi di settore assume i valori 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11 alla dichiarazione devono essere allegati gli Studi di settore 
Valore dichiarato: 08
La dichiarazione è scartata per presenza di errori bloccanti." 
Non mi risulta sia stato approvato lo studio per il cod. Ateco 931910, quindi non so proprio come fare.
Dite di inviare la dichiarazione senza indicare la causa di esclusione?

----------


## La matta

beh, certo che a ben pensarci se gli studi non ci sono è un po' difficile dire che è esclusa...  :Cool:

----------


## factotum

Grazie per la risposta, effettivamente mi verrebbe da dire: "elementare watson"  :Big Grin:  
Tuttavia anno scorso il precedente consulente compilò l'Unico 2011 di questa ASD indicando la causa di esclusione 09 (che corrisponde alla 08 di quest'anno)  :Confused: 
Magari è lui che ha sbagliato?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Comunque mi sono accorta che l'errore (***C) può essere anche ignorato, questa la legenda:  Errore di entità rilevante che determina lo scarto della |
| dichiarazione. Qualora, in presenza di tali segnalazioni, si |
| intenda comunque procedere alla trasmissione della | 
| dichiarazione, è necessario confermare i dati in essa | contenuti, avvalendosi delle funzionalità rese disponibili dal | software utilizzato per la compilazione. Con la 'conferma' si | attesta di aver preso visione delle segnalazioni evidenziate | 
Domani per scrupolo chiamo il precedente consulente e sento come ha fatto, e comunque quello che dici tu è la cosa più logica, il dubbio mi rimane perchè qui http://www.bologniadi.it/200/coni/09...TO_TURRINI.pdf a pag 62 ho letto che che "I Forfetari sono esclusi dallapplicazione degli studi di settore ma devono ugualmente compilare il modello (ad eccezione del quadro F) ontenente i dati contabili)". 
Ahhh che fatica...

----------


## La matta

Sì, è vero, i forfetari devono inviare gli SdS coi dati extracontabili. Va da sè, però, che li inviano se lo studio esiste!
Ti dirò, secondo me è ancora un po' presto per fasciarsi la testa: a forzare un invio c'è sempre tempo. Io aspetterei ad inviare le dichiarazioni con problemi almeno fino a dopo Ferragosto. Ci saranno sicuramente rettifiche ai controlli Sogei, come tutti gli anni.

----------


## factotum

E' vero, è decisamente meglio aspettare ad inviare

----------


## factotum

Ho parlato con il consulente che ha inviato l'Unico anno scorso: a lui non aveva dato nessun errore del genere, ma l'aveva trasmessa a settembre, quindi aspetterò anche io a trasmetterla finchè - si spera - tale errore non scompaia a seguito di future correzioni/aggiornamenti.
Grazie per l'aiuto  :Wink:

----------


## sopmari

ciao a tutti!!! Vedo che l'errore è comune a molti!!! l'anno scorso l'avevo inviata con un unico asteisco, ma quest'anno gli asterischi sono ***C, sempre peggio!!! Che fare??

----------


## sopmari

... opterei per la causa di esclusione 10....

----------


## anto.62

Ho lo stesso problema per Asd con codice ateco 931200, non esiste studio di settore e se compilo i parametri , mi richiede obbligatoriamente il codice ateco 1993, a quel punto errore....., segnalazione che il modello di dichiarazione è errato  
 penso che la soluzione migliore sia quella di ceccare la casella cause di inapplicabilità

----------


## massi77

io ho lo stesso problema e per chiudere la dichiarazione ho inserito il codice 10 anzichè l'8...ma non so se entro la fine di settembre la sogei farà qualcosa! io me lo auguro.

----------


## sopmari

ok direi che all'unanimità si applica il codice 10!!! sogei non farà niente entro fine settembre figurati...

----------


## Parker

mi sbaglio o la sogei, con il modulo di controllo odierno (1.4.6), ha tolto quell'anomalia? .... a me ora mi appare la stesso messaggio dell'anno scorso, cioè "segnalazione di anomalia di entità ridotta" ....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> mi sbaglio o la sogei, con il modulo di controllo odierno (1.4.6), ha tolto quell'anomalia? .... a me ora mi appare la stesso messaggio dell'anno scorso, cioè "segnalazione di anomalia di entità ridotta" ....

  Modello Unico EnC versione 1.0.4 del 13/09/2012 :
è stato aggiornato il controllo relativo al campo "Categoria" della sezione "Canone RAI" per consentirne la mancata indicazione in caso di codice '1' (Abbonamento speciale radio); *è stata ricondotta ad un semplice warning la segnalazione relativa all'assenza di studi di settore nel caso di mancata impostazione delle caselle relative alle cause di esclusione ed inapplicabilità nei quadri RE, RF e RG.*

----------


## factotum

Grazie Danilo; io l'avevo inviata (tremando...) qualche giorno prima del 13, spuntando nel gestionale l'accettazione del file con errori, essendo certa che quello che stavo per inviare era corretto, ed il file non è stato scartato

----------


## marta78

Buongiorno a tutti ho appena provato a fare il controllo su una A.S.D. con causa di esclusione dagli studi cod.8 
questo è il messaggio del modulo di controllo: 
Mod. Unico Enti non Commerciali 2012 - Procedura di Controllo delle
Dichiarazioni
Versione 1.0.4 del 13/09/2012
Modulo controllo Studi di Settore  vers. 1.0.2 del 05/09/2012
....
(***C)
Quadro RG  Modulo 1
Codice RG 001 002  - Se la casella Cause di esclusione relativa agli studi di
settore assume i valori 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11 alla dichiarazione devono essere
allegati gli Studi di settore
Valore dichiarato: 08 
La dichiarazione è scartata per non rispondenza :EEK!: : 
Mi sfugge qualcosa???? :Confused:   :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi sfugge qualcosa????

  Certo. Prova a leggere qualche post su.

----------


## Amos

> Certo. Prova a leggere qualche post su.

  Buonasera, anch'io ho dei problemi con un unico enti non commerciali. ASD con codice attività 931910 inserendo il cod. 8 come causa di esclusione il programma ministeriale Unico ENC Versione 1.0.2 del 13/09/2012 non mi fa confermare il quadro X e pertanto non riesco a completare la dichiarazione. Solo col cod. 10 riesco a completare la dichiarazione  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buonasera, anch'io ho dei problemi con un unico enti non commerciali. ASD con codice attività 931910 inserendo il cod. 8 come causa di esclusione il programma ministeriale Unico ENC Versione 1.0.2 del 13/09/2012 non mi fa confermare il quadro X e pertanto non riesco a completare la dichiarazione. Solo col cod. 10 riesco a completare la dichiarazione

  
Devi anche tu leggere qualche post sopra il tuo.

----------


## Amos

> Devi anche tu leggere qualche post sopra il tuo.

  Ok, l'unico ENC senza nessuna causa di esclusione lo elabora anche senza SDS, ma non sarebbe stato meglio elaborarlo ed inviarlo col codice 8?  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ok, l'unico ENC senza nessuna causa di esclusione lo elabora anche senza SDS, ma non sarebbe stato meglio elaborarlo ed inviarlo col codice 8?

  
Sicuramente no.

----------


## roberta s

> Grazie Danilo; io l'avevo inviata (tremando...) qualche giorno prima del 13, spuntando nel gestionale l'accettazione del file con errori, essendo certa che quello che stavo per inviare era corretto, ed il file non è stato scartato

  ... cosa vuol dire 'spuntando nel gestionale'? come entro nel 'gestionale'? perdonate l'ignoranza...

----------


## factotum

il gestionale è il software che gli studi commerciali usano per la contabilità, dichiarazioni, ecc., ci sono diversi software e tutti hanno un servizio di assistenza, io ho chiesto all'assistenza della mia softwarehouse come poter inviare il file con segnalazione di errore, c'era una casella da flaggare.
Tu che software usi?

----------


## Four

Scusate sto avendo lo stesso errore che ho letto in molte altre pagine, ma non sono totalmente d'accordo con le soluzioni prospettate ma potrei aver letto male pertanto mi scuso in anticipo qualora la mia soluzione fosse gia' stata esplicitata:  
Unico 2012 Enc attivita' 93.19.10 "societa' sportiva ed altri nuclei"
per quel codice attivita' non c'è  studio di settore, si applicano i parametri che per la stessa causa (codice 8 redditi forfettari) non devono essere allegati. 
Sbaglio qualcosa? 
Edit.
Il mio ragionamento mi piaceva molto ma non trovo nel modello la causa di esclusione parametri..

----------


## La matta

> Il mio ragionamento mi piaceva molto ma non trovo nel modello la causa di esclusione parametri..

  Non la trovi perchè per il quadro G degli ENC i parametri non sono proprio previsti  :Wink: 
Credo faccia parte della normativa che li istituiva, ma è roba talmente antica che perfino io forse non avevo ancora i capelli bianchi!

----------


## Four

> Non la trovi perchè per il quadro G degli ENC i parametri non sono proprio previsti 
> Credo faccia parte della normativa che li istituiva, ma è roba talmente antica che perfino io forse non avevo ancora i capelli bianchi!

  Però mi pare che a pagina 21 delle istruzioni ministeriali dell'Unico Enc 2012 si faccia riferimento ai parametri. par 4.1 generalita' 
in ogni caso cosa mi consigli?

----------


## La matta

> Però mi pare che a pagina 21 delle istruzioni ministeriali dell'Unico Enc 2012 si faccia riferimento ai parametri. par 4.1 generalita' 
> in ogni caso cosa mi consigli?

  E' vero che si parla di parametri, ma all'interno delle istruzioni comuni a tutti i quadri.
Se vai a vedere in appendice, pag. 187 in cima, troverai:  
Inoltre, i _parametri non trovano applicazione_
nei confronti dei soggetti con periodo dimposta
diverso dai 12 mesi ovvero che abbiano
dichiarato ricavi o compensi superiori a
5.164.569 nonché _ai contribuenti il cui reddito
è determinato con criteri di tipo forfetario_ e
alle imprese in liquidazione o interessate da
procedure concorsuali. 
La grammatica fa schifo, ma il concetto per fotuna è chiaro.
In un altra discussione sullo stesso argomento ho postato oggi una risposta dell'Ade alle Faq dell'anno scorso, che credo possa essere d'aiuto. Buon lavoro!

----------


## dan.tomm

Non indicare alcuna causa di esclusione bensi' barrare cause di inpplicabilita'
e' quanto mi hanno indicato oggi al 848800444 per lo stesso problema

----------

